# What stock best mirrors the ASX 200 or All Ords?



## kitrob (26 June 2009)

Is anyone able to advise what ASX stock(s) best mirrors the All ords index or the S&PASX200 (XJO)? Is there an irrefutable factually backed answer or is it open to conjecture.?


----------



## prawn_86 (26 June 2009)

*Re: what stock best mirrors the ASX 200 or all Ords*

Look for a listed investment company or something like STW.

Look for a beta around 1


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2009)

kitrob said:


> Is anyone able to advise what ASX stock(s) best mirrors the All ords index or the S&PASX200 (XJO)? Is there an irrefutable factually backed answer or is it open to conjecture.?




BHP makes up about 9% of the XJO so i would imagine it would follow it pretty 
closely, i find PPT generally follows/leads as well...here's a comparison chart.

Only a fund like STW can truly "mirror" the index.


----------



## blablabla (28 June 2009)

STW invests in the ASX200 in exact proportions to the weightings of its components. Because STW receives dividends on its investments it makes distributions to its holders at 6-monthly intervals. Thus the price of STW has a blip twice a year, otherwise it is an almost exact reflection of the ASX200.

In summary, STW is as close as you can get to being a miror of the ASX200, plus you receive income which mirrors the dividends and distributions made by the companies in the ASX200.

You can form your own opinion by examining the announcements made to the ASX by STW.


----------



## gfresh (28 June 2009)

Well other than an index fund, if you bought BHP, RIO, CBA, NAB, WBC, ANZ, TLS, WPL, WES, WDC you'd hold about 45% of the all ordinaries, and a larger share of the ASX200.


----------



## Ken (29 June 2009)

look at ARG.

it has outpeformed the ASX 200.
its a listed investment company. LIC


----------

